# Combined subjects



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm really confused over this. If you take two subjects together (not a major and a minor, but both equal) then do you get two degrees or two half degrees? If you only get halfs then what's the point?


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

You get two full degrees. The draw to doing something like that is that you only need to take the university core requirements once. You must fulfill all major requirements for both degrees


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Haha, you finally posted this! XD

I'm worried now. I'm taking a combined degree and one's a language...


----------



## CountD (Jul 24, 2011)

You must complete a set of classes to obtain a degree. Each degree has different requirements, but as long as you fulfill the requirements for one you will graduate with that degree. If you fulfill the requisites for two, when you graduate you will have two. Keep in mind that simply taking classes in two areas will not guarantee you a degree (and there is no 'half-degree'), you must complete the requirements of a degree to receive it. So go grab a course catalog for your school and make a list of all the classes you have to take in order to fulfill both requirements. I would also strongly suggest that you decide that, should push come to shove, you choose one to be your primary priority (in the event that you can't make the dual-degree work as graduation draws near).


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

I think it depends on the university. My university only conferred one degree upon me, even though I had two majors (business and math). If I had had two majors, one for which you would normally get a BS and the other for which you would normally get a BA, then I would have had to choose which degree I wanted. If I were to actually get two degrees (a BA and a BS), I would have had to get 30 more credits (beyond the 120 I needed for the first degree).


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks very much for the replies  Very helpful! I've emailed about it, so hopefully they'll let me know if theirs is different! 
Im taking publishing, but also want to take history with it XD


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

I was a Psych major and a Law major and I have two different Bachelors degrees. One's a BA and one's a BS. I don't know if that's what you mean by combined degree though.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

timeless said:


> I was a Psych major and a Law major and I have two different Bachelors degrees. One's a BA and one's a BS. I don't know if that's what you mean by combined degree though.


 I mean a degree that you take at the same time i.e. Publishing and History together XD It's hard to explain and understand.


----------

